# Nordost Vishnu = Silky smooth



## Patrick82

I didn't enjoy music until I had Nordost Vishnu power cords in my rig, here's why:


 This is what it says in a review by the editor (the green text at the bottom): _"What was interesting was that the generic $3 AC cord came in a tie for second place with the Nordost Vishnu, and ahead of another expensive AC power cord. The difference was one of small transients at the beginning edge of such things as guitar plucks."_

 After reading that I didn't expect to hear any difference compared to my stock AC cords. I changed my stock AC cords to Nordost Vishnu and turned the music on to test if the cords worked. After a few minutes of listenening I noticed how smooth everything was, WOW, this was the first time I listened to music with my mouth open. This is the biggest improvement of any upgrade I have made so far (my ears are more experienced now though). I was getting ready for bed before changing to the Vishnu's but stayed awake listening for 5 hours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .


 AKG K1000
 Krell KAV 500i
 Benchmark DAC-1
 Nordost Valhalla
 PS Audio P300 Power Plant

 With this combo everything sounded too harsh, bright and "digital". So I was planning to buy a tube amp to smoothen everything out by sacrificing detail. But adding the Nordost Vishnu's to my source and amp fixed that problem and now it sounds smooth as silk while still having the same detail!!


 Just to be sure the Vishnu was the reason for the improvement I changed back to the stock AC cords; it sounded horrible. I changed back to Vishnu after 5 minutes, but this time it didn't sound as smooth as before I changed to the stock AC cords, but still a big improvement. I thought the cables got damaged or something. But after listening for 10 minutes it started getting smoother again, and after half an hour it was as smooth as before! This is why A/B-ing doesn't work (unless you have two identical rigs), because the equipment cools down while changing the AC cords, it takes a while to warm them up again.


----------



## 1UP

Crikey, you've got Valhallas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't you think their price is just ridiculous? You could swap your Benchmark for an Audio Aero or something with the money one of those cost. Not saying they don't work.


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *1UP* 
_Crikey, you've got Valhallas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't you think their price is just ridiculous? You could swap your Benchmark for an Audio Aero or something with the money one of those cost. Not saying they don't work._

 

6 months ago I thought it was crazy to buy an interconnect that costs more than $100. After reading reviews I bought the Valhallas used for $800, after having them in my system for a few months I would easily pay the full $3300 retail price for them, they are that good! My Benchmark DAC-1 will be replaced with a Cary CD-303/300 soon.


----------



## Dreamslacker

I'd certainly like to know what was the $3 generic AC cord that tied with the Vishnu.. LOL..


----------



## Thaddy

_nevermind_


----------

